# Metal kit for a apartment



## Scruffy1012 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guys im looking for a metal kit for metalcore/progressive metal/extreme metal. My budget is 500-$1000 australian dollars, i don't mind going used, i don't mind electronic kits. Versatility is a major plus, ive been playing indie rock/psychedelic rock alot lately. i live in a apartment. Im also looking for a good double kick pedal, something around $100-$250 australian would be awesome. Cheers 

-Scruffy.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 22, 2011)

Is volume a concern?
Lets get that one out of the way first


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah, im boxed in by old people. so something quite low in volume


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 22, 2011)

No question about it dude you're gonna have to go electric. Not sure what to reccomend though as i dont play electric kits


----------



## themike (Apr 24, 2011)

Check out a VPT kit from RET Percussion. Basically its a mesh-head electronic kit that hooks up to your favorite software (SD2,BFD etc).


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 25, 2011)

But if you're looking to save more money. Get acoustic and get some mesh heads for your kit. That way if you ever are looking to play out somewhere, or go jam, you can have an actual kit to play with.
How many pieces of a it you lookin to get?

For double pedal, go pearl eliminator, you can score a new one in your price range, or get a decent used one for cheap.


----------



## MyDarkestSin (May 7, 2011)

Not sure on prices but the way to go for us is the Roland td20. The factory presets aren't that bad at all. I've even used it with DFH and it sounded awesome. If you want an audio example of a td20 I have one recorded on youtube. YouTube - Scathe-Detonate (unmastered)-djent experiment

As for a double bass pedal tama iron cobras are pretty much the standard anymore. I use a yamaha direct drive though. I would just go to a guitar center and just mess around with stuff if that's possible for ya. Hope that helps a little


----------



## ZEBOV (May 16, 2011)

MyDarkestSin said:


> Not sure on prices but the way to go for us is the Roland td20. The factory presets aren't that bad at all. I've even used it with DFH and it sounded awesome. If you want an audio example of a td20 I have one recorded on youtube. YouTube - Scathe-Detonate (unmastered)-djent experiment
> 
> As for a double bass pedal tama iron cobras are pretty much the standard anymore. I use a yamaha direct drive though. I would just go to a guitar center and just mess around with stuff if that's possible for ya. Hope that helps a little


Whoa, that is NOT within his price range.
I have an Alesis DM10 Studio electric kit. $1000 USD, and according to a currency converter, it's $945 Australian. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/drums-percussion/149289-new-drum-day-whats-56k.html
The stock drums sound great, but I don't like how the cymbals sound. People who play this kitt normally use some kind of drum software with it like Superior Drummer 2.0. 
As for pedals, I don't know what to recommend to you in your price range. Mine were $610 USD.

I used this currency converter. Currency Converter | OANDA


----------



## rogrotten (May 24, 2011)

Roland are in my opinion the best electronic drumsets out there. For the same reason they are quite costly, Yamaha makes very good electronic drumsets for less than the Rolands you should look into them. as far as a good double bass pedal, my personal favorita that is within an affordable price range is the Iron Cobra. I've had mine for years and it still works perfectly So yep that is the one I would recommend.


----------



## niffnoff (May 25, 2011)

Forgive me for butting in but aren't kits going to be around the high range anyway, don't think I've seen something less than 400 around where Im from for drummers, I was thinking about getting an electric kit for recording and also to teach myself drums haha.


----------



## oddcam (May 31, 2011)

I read the thread title and thought it was a joke. 

However, I would recommend NOT spending a lot of money on an electric kit, seeing as you KNOW it is going to be temporary. The truth is, it doesn't really matter what set you get.

-Buy a used pedal (do Aussies have Craigslist?). I got a DW 5000 Double for $150 and it is all I will ever need.

-Set up your kit like a REAL drum set. This means leaving much space between the pads, not moving them close to make playing easier.

-Play HARD... literally. I have seen many people play electric kits for a while, then sound like crap once they sit behind an acoustic kit.
You will need to pay special attention to hitting the bass and snare hard and evenly, and don't forget to lift each kick pedal up after each hit. Electric kicks don't give a f--- about head damping, so you might end up with uneven rolls on acoustic kits.

-Your double bass pedal smacking the pad may very well be too loud for your metal-challenged neighbors. You can get a mesh head, but keep in mind those require only a fraction of the strength and technique required to play into an acoustic kick.

Good luck man.


----------



## Tobi (Jun 20, 2011)

hey guys, 
I hope this doesnt count as digging up an old thread, but oh well... first post by the way  

If you are looking at getting a metal kit ebay and used is definantly the way to go. I wouldnt recommend an electronic kit, as those are crazy expensive in OZ... Everything is probably going to be over your price range, the closest would probably be an alesis DM 10, and even those sell for around 15hundred$ 

I just recently bought a kit over here, a 7-piece Tama Kit from the 80s, with b20 handhammered Crashes and HiHat and a paiste Silver nickel Ride + zildjian avedis splash. 
All in all I am very happy, as the whole thing cost me 800$, so that's pretty much as cheap as you can go if you want a full kit. 

When you are looking for stuff you should really try to get a full set (unless you already have your cymbals and Hardware and stuff, but I assume you wont) you can get a decent shellset for around 400 a lot of the time, but cymbals and hardware is where the real money is! 
Dont let anyone tell you that you need to buy a pearl / tama / DW / drumset and zildjian / paiste cymbals. 

Especially when you are on a budget and want a big *heavy metal* kit, not buying the most expensive stuff is alright, for cymbals I would probably recommend stagg for hi hats and crashes, I like to spend my money on a good ride, but that's just me. 

Trust me, I have been playing professionally for years overseas and have played heaps of expensive drums and honestly this is the cheapest set I have ever had, but its still heaps of fun. And my hihat is the nicest sounding one so far XD 
For the noise just put some practice pad on your kit or get meshheads, and get a rehearsal room as soon as possible XD 


hm, this has ended up being quite a long post, but anyways XDD


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jul 23, 2011)

roland td-4 and a good rugg under it =)


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll have to agree and say get SOME sort of Roland kit. my brother has one and I play it all the time, the heads they put on aren't bad for metal at all.


----------



## mikecallaway (Sep 18, 2011)

even if you were to get the lowest end roland, it would have nice pads on it.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 19, 2011)

I like what Tobi had to say.


----------

